# Best Rubber Boots???



## jeremyoo7 (Oct 24, 2006)

I have a pair of the Lacrosse alpha burley sport they are okay for bow season but when it gets cold and you need the extra layers its almost impossible to pull them on.  Whats the best rubber boot out there insulated and with a little leg room for those of use with big legs.

Thanks Jeremyoo7


----------



## scott mclain (Oct 24, 2006)

I like my muck boots


----------



## DartonHunter101 (Oct 24, 2006)

I will second the muck boots. I paid 140 for mine and thought that was highway robbery, but they are the best I have ever had.


----------



## dirtroad (Oct 25, 2006)

Mucks,the"scrubs" are excellent for  bow hunting."woodymax"are good in cold weather,and the "armour"for hunting in areas with rattle mocassins.ALL are very comfy.


----------



## Snippygrunt (Oct 25, 2006)

Let me ask this question then.  Are the snakeboots as "scent proof" as rubber boots?


----------



## dirtroad (Oct 25, 2006)

They are rubber,but i'm not sure about "scent" proof.(ARMOURS)


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 25, 2006)

jeremyoo7 said:


> I have a pair of the Lacrosse alpha burley sport they are okay for bow season but when it gets cold and you need the extra layers its almost impossible to pull them on.  Whats the best rubber boot out there insulated and with a little leg room for those of use with big legs.
> 
> Thanks Jeremyoo7



if you like the alpha burley non-insulated then get the alpha burley in 1000 or 1200 grams.  I have had them for a couple of years now and have yet to have frozen toes.  wearing one pair of wool socks I hunted last year at 20 degrees and windy and the toes were fine


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 25, 2006)

Snippygrunt said:


> Let me ask this question then.  Are the snakeboots as "scent proof" as rubber boots?



if they are the rubber snake boots then yeah.  would not think the corduroy would be


----------



## OFD2Truck (Oct 25, 2006)

I agree with J.T.....I have the Burleys and absolutely love em.  Usually my fingers get cold before my feet


----------



## Kdog (Oct 25, 2006)

I just bought the Woody May boots by Muck, $119 from BPS.  The Alpha's do not come in a wide, so they did not work for me.

Kdog


----------



## HuntinTom (Oct 25, 2006)

I just bought a pair of the alpha burleys this past Sunday at BPS with 800 grams of insulation.  I hope my feet don't get cold.  I've been wearing a pair of $10 non-insulated plain black rubber boots now for the past 10 or 12 years, so, I guess I'm either tough, or, probably better yet, have very poor circulation to the feet     I'll let you know how the Burleys work for me as I try them out... But they wear real good in the house


----------



## Slasher (Oct 25, 2006)

HuntinTom said:


> I guess I'm either tough, or, probably better yet, have very poor circulation to the feet    )



actually you must have real good circulation... poor circulation means less blood to warm em up... the nerves still work good and tell you here cold!! Having had frostbite... I have poor circulation in some of my toes... my feet get COLD!!!!


----------



## Killdee (Oct 25, 2006)

Muck fan also, woodymax I think,I wear them bow and gun and they are uninsulated,I just used the tostytoes in real cold weather.I think I only paid 85$ for mine at Adventure Outdoors but that was 3-4 years ago.Very easy to get on and off.


----------



## the HEED! (Nov 6, 2006)

get real MERINO WOOL SOCKS, some say they are merino but read the label and see the percentage

put on a neoprene sock liner on then put the sock over it, I do that in my un-insulated alphaburleys and my feet are fine, 30 degrees last saturday morm and warm toes


----------



## bigman88 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Boots*

Muck boots hands down !!


----------



## congo (Nov 22, 2006)

i second, 3rd, and 4th the MUCK BOOTS! i love mine, and they even have a blaze orange inside that u can flip down on ur way out for added visibility.


----------



## Dub (Dec 18, 2006)

jeremyoo7 said:


> I have a pair of the Lacrosse alpha burley sport they are okay for bow season but when it gets cold and you need the extra layers its almost impossible to pull them on.  Whats the best rubber boot out there insulated and with a little leg room for those of use with big legs.
> 
> Thanks Jeremyoo7





I wear the uninsulated Alpha's for the most part of the season.  I wear the insulated (1,000 gram) Alphas for the cold sits.  Both are one size larger than I buy for shoes.  I wear a normal thickness Woolrich blend sock for both boots.

I have large calves as well...in fact I hardly cinch the strap at all.

This is my first year using these type of boots and I can honestly say that I've never been more pleased with boot performance than I am now.  I leave little or no scent on my travels to and from the stand.  

They are easy to rinse out with the hose every use.  I then put them over my electric boot dryer overnight and they are nice and warm for the next morning.

You don't have to worry about wet feet ever again...unless of course, you step in something deeper than the boot...then you are in a mess.


----------



## TNhunterKMC (Dec 19, 2006)

Stick with your Alpha Burly Sport and get you some of the Arctic Shield boot blankets when you need the extra warmth.  I used to love my Muck boots until on the 3rd season the neoprene inside the heel wore out a huge chunk and now they are really rough inside and make hamburger out of my heels when I wear them.


----------



## Todd E (Dec 19, 2006)

I bought a pair of Cabela's brand rubber boots this year. Ankle fitted with wide sinch down uppers. 2000 gram Thisulate Ultra in camo. $89 My feet have not gotten cold nor hot. Only wore regular socks. The key, IMO, is to buy .5 size larger or one size(if only come that way). You don't want your toes to be cramped. That causes them to get cold....they are restricted. 

For the price and performance........I'll stick with em'!!!!!


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Dec 30, 2006)

*Boots*

Muck boots are the ticket - I have the Woody Max and the are the most comfortable  I have ever worn. I wear thin summer weight socks even in the coldest weather with these and my feet stay toasty warm.  I love the way you can flip them down for ease of putting them on and taking them off. If you wear them all day in hot weather and are active  (walking , scouting etc.) your feet will get a little hot, but it's not an issue if you use them to hunt only. I usually only wear them in the woods and remove them when I come out.  If my feet do get a little sweaty by midday I just change socks and keep going for the rest of the day. Really not any different with rubber boots though.

I liked them so much I bought a pair of  Muck chore boots to wear at work when I have to be in wet areas, not so much for the water but because they are so comfortable you can stand up  on concrete in them all day with out your feet and arches hurting like they do in other rubber boots.

They are definately worth the money- The new BPS catalog has a green pair for $89 - they are not quite  as insulated as the woody max and would probably be better for us down in the southern part of the state.

Jay


----------



## dbone (Dec 30, 2006)

I stopped off at BPS yesterday after dropping my daughter and her boyfriend at the airport , I bought a pair of the Red Head " Bone Dry " boots for $79 waterproof , somewhat insulated and ankle fit , I wore them around the house ( outside ) and my feet stayed toasty warm and my feet always get cold , I likes em !!


----------



## HuntinTom (Dec 30, 2006)

HuntinTom said:


> I just bought a pair of the alpha burleys this past Sunday at BPS with 800 grams of insulation.  I hope my feet don't get cold.  I've been wearing a pair of $10 non-insulated plain black rubber boots now for the past 10 or 12 years, so, I guess I'm either tough, or, probably better yet, have very poor circulation to the feet     I'll let you know how the Burleys work for me as I try them out... But they wear real good in the house



Didn't get to hunt much this season - But, I did hunt the first Flint River quota hunt, and put miles on the new Alpha Burley Sports -- Those things are the MOST comfortable boot I've ever worn!  I don't know how well they will hold up, but, they did great on that quota hunt and the couple of more times I've gotten to go this year...


----------



## marknga (Dec 30, 2006)

*Redhead "Bone Dry"*

I got a pair of the Redhead "Bone Dry" boots a couple of years ago and love them. They are very comfortable and I find myself wearing them most of the time whenever I'm out in the woods. I highly recommend them for a low price good quality boot.

Mark


----------



## THREEJAYS (Dec 31, 2006)

Got 2 Pair of lacross 800 -1500 thinsulate both are nice and warm,only wearing 1 pair of socks


----------



## gordoshawt (Jan 16, 2007)

Muck Woody Max. I always wear just a regular pair of socks. That way when it is hot my feet don't get hot, but when it is cold my feet stay warm. they are also a very comfortable pair of boots. Worth the money.


----------



## jeremyoo7 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Thanks Everyone!!!!*

I appreciate all the info I ended up going with the insulated lacrosse alpha burleys they are jam up very comfy and super warm.

Thanks Jeremyoo7


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 20, 2007)

I bought a pair of 200 gram boots from Sportsmans
guide last sprig to turkey hunt, and with good wool boot
socks was comfortable even in below freezing weather
this year...Actually it was the only boot I used all year...
Quality wool boot socks make all the difference...
Just make sure you have a bit of extra room in the toe
area ...If your boots fit tight on your toe area, you will
have cold feet....
Try them on with the socks you will hunt in....
By far the warmest and most comfortable boot I now
own...About $60.00


----------



## BigBuckFinder (Feb 1, 2007)

Lacrosse alpha burley 1800 thin the best boots for those cold days, I hated rubber boots after having a couple pair of redheads then I spent the money and paid 180.00 and I have three pairs of Lacrosse Aplaha Burley's now 1800 thin, 1000 thin and No thin. Just my two cents.

Also Academy Sports in Athens had No Thin Burley's for 35.00 dollars year end sale


----------



## dbone (Feb 1, 2007)

dbone said:


> I stopped off at BPS yesterday after dropping my daughter and her boyfriend at the airport , I bought a pair of the Red Head " Bone Dry " boots for $79 waterproof , somewhat insulated and ankle fit , I wore them around the house ( outside ) and my feet stayed toasty warm and my feet always get cold , I likes em !!



I know the thread starter has already purchased his boots so this is for anyone looking for a good boot now , I've spent all day tromping around in the snow with these "bone drys " and my feet have stayed warm and dry plus BPS has them on sale for $44


----------

